# Slow Opener



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hit a spot that always has turkeys, not a sound heard or feather seen. Very quiet. 

How was the opener for everyone else?


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

My wife shot a Jake right off the bat. As it was getting light she asks “are hens legal right now?”. Pretty good indication that she was looking to burn some powder, so when the herd appeared from the fog, I knew one of them was in some trouble. Had one Tom in the tree talking a little. Went silent when he hit the ground. The rain last night shut them up pretty hard. Night and day difference from yesterday morning to this morning.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I saw 2 Toms first thing this morning at 200 yards. I had 4 more Toms gobbling for 2 1/2 hours but could not get them to come out of a deep canyon. Had 1 other Tom on the opposite side of me in a steep draw. The coyotes were crazy howling this morning.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I elected not to pick up a tag. (4th year in a row now) Spending the $150 for a tag and fuel to chase a bird is to much for me right now. I need to save as penny's possible to blow $150 a week placing bait for my bear hunt. 

Hope you all have great luck and find the master Tom.


----------



## tshuman01 (Jun 23, 2018)

Opener was eventful for us. A friend and I were onto gobblers within the first 20 min hiking back into our spot. Failed to close the gap. Found a few more later and called/chased them without success. 

Day 2 we talked back and forth with birds for almost 4 hours. At least 6 gobblers and none would come in. We made a move and spooked them in the process. 

Day 3 we scored with a 2 year old Tom! Had to hike all the way across the canyon and most of the way up the mountain to get him. But stalked him to 20 yards and popped him with his neck outstretched in a full gobble! 

Seeing lots of birds out there this year. I bet all in all, we talked to or saw 15-16 Tom’s/Jake’s.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Hit a spot that always has turkeys, not a sound heard or feather seen. Very quiet.
> 
> How was the opener for everyone else?


Two toms, in opposite locations. Very cagey. Had a couple times when I thought he was coming in, only for him to go gobbling up the canyon when he sounded closer a minute ago. I think they're all henned up, so they've no need to gobble except in morning assembly. I'm guessing not all the hens have laid their eggs yet.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I set a trail camera on Monday. Checked it last night and a few coyotes and deer, but no turkeys yet. The turkeys were in this area thick 3 weeks into the hunt last year. We’ll see!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Fowlmouth said:


> I set a trail camera on Monday. Checked it last night and a few coyotes and deer, but no turkeys yet. The turkeys were in this area thick 3 weeks into the hunt last year. We’ll see!


You and I are in the same area, likely looking at some of the same places. I have seen SO many coyotes this year.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Killed another Tom this morning with my brother as the trigger man this time. They were really fired up


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hit the same spot yesterday morning, still no gobbles but did find some turkeys this time. This spot gets a bit of pressure and I found what seems to be the turkey escape route a little ways from where most go to hunt this spot. 

5-6 Hens seen hiking in, and glassed 3 Toms at roughly 200 yards away. Snuck down to where they were moving through and set up for a few hours. Didn't get any more Toms through the area but definitely know how I will hunt that spot next time.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

We have had some close encounters, but no shots yet. Some days we see 2 dozen turkeys and other days we see two. Tons of coyotes and foxes on the trail camera too.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Predation is deadly when it comes to turkeys! Fox, Coyote, Racoon and Skunk can wipe out an entire clutch of eggs in seconds. I'd be hunting the fury critters more actively than the feathered ones.


----------

